# back water snook



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Hit some backwater spots close to home that have been good in the past this little guy put up a fight in the mangroves .I landed him and snapped a quik pic and sent him back to the Lair!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice chunky lil snook! I'll take him any day......Dave


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Snook on a pinfish, now that's original. ;D ;D ;D

Nice catch


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Cr!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

who's boat were you in?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice little snook. I definitely need to start fishing a little more down that way. Snook bug is starting to bite bad. - eric


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Beavis,that is Kevins boat.Hope you are doing well!


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

That boat is the wettest ever.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> That boat is the wettest ever.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks Tippy


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

It is very stable. But it is wet, i have fished out of that exact boat many times the owner is kevin fisch. But we had a falling out. And i am not a troll it is just that many of you gheenoe owners are special and think the gheenoe are the best fishing machine out there.


> Looks Tippy


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey ,bass master what no congrats on the fish !Just smart remarks!! [smiley=finger.gif] [smiley=watching-you.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

> . And i am not a troll it is just that many of you gheenoe owners are special and think the gheenoe are the best fishing machine out there.
> 
> 
> > Looks Tippy


What does your falling out with Kevin Fisch who owns a Lagoon , JRH who owns a HB and Pinfish who started this thread and owns a Gladesmen have to do with the chip on your shoulder about Gheenoe owners?

My bad, it comes from a 16 YO kid. [smiley=1-mmm.gif] [smiley=1-mmm.gif]

Now before you start on me, I've owned about every boat you can think of including Gheenoe's. [smiley=smilie-taz.gif]

Lighten up kid. The thread was about a nice snook.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Now before you start on me, I've owned about every boat you can think of including Gheenoe's.



Now that is something to make fun of [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]

[smiley=1-boxing1.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

> > Now before you start on me, I've owned about every boat you can think of including Gheenoe's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you act like this is a new idea? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

It may not be new but it never gets old.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

> It may not be new but it never gets old.



LMFAO [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Whole new meaning to "it has your name on it" [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

No i don't have a problem with gheenoe's i have a problem with their owns all think that they own the best boat or should a say canoe with a engine. And i was saying that i have been on the exact boat that is why i said it was wet. Ron i respect our knowledge of boat i know that you have owned almost every shallow water boat out there.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You picked a great day to go on a rant. Same day my kitchen pass was revoked. Enjoy the forum troll status for a while.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

BTW, I have not forgot about this one too

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=624951


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

> BTW, I have not forgot about this one too
> 
> http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=624951


Nice work Tom.  I knew I had seen it but couldn't find it.  Looks like a pattern to me. :

Did you have your pass revoked because you were afraid of the horrible wet ride we were going to get with my NMZ?  ;D ;D ;D

I know this is a microskiff forum but I guess it's time to point out that a Grady 27 Chase has a horrible wet ride.  Course I was pushing her with twin 225's in 5 to 6 foot seas at about 35 mph (at that speed you don't look down to check ;D ;D ;D).  I was really pissed because it was supposed to be the softist, dryest boat in her class.  Felt a little better when we passed a 45'r and saw 3 foot of air under the boat.  

This thread has actully helped me rethink my position.  I'm never going out on a boat again if I think I might get wet. 

Ready for that whitewater trip? ;D ;D ;D










Back on track:

I think pinhead is going to hook us up with the linesiders.  He called me last night and said he was "scouting".  My rant is that he gets fo fish on a Thursday afternoon :  Lucky SOB.   What did he mean when he asked me if I had a "Sharpie"? ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------

